# Wing Chun in the Los Angeles/San Fernando Valley area?



## vanexel711 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi,

Are there any good Wing Chun dojos in the San Fernando Valley/Los Angeles area? 

Thanks,
Kareem


----------



## pacificlp (Oct 25, 2007)

i might be able to help you let me talk to my teacher, i live in simi valley


----------



## marcus_p (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Kareem, 

I don't personally know of anyone teaching in the LA/San Fernando Valley area, you can try Rene Ritchie's school resource service, or google. You shouldn't rely on anyone's opinion about a school. Ultimately, it is safer for you to make an informed decision after you visit different schools to ask questions and feel things out. If you do your research properly, you'll find an instructor who can teach you to apply his/her art

Good luck in your search!

/Marcus


----------



## vanexel711 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you pacificlp for talking to your teacher.

And thank you Marcus for the resource. I will check it out.


----------

